# FAU 5 Ride Seekers/Offerers



## Mizu Astrum (Aug 3, 2012)

This is a thread for anyone going to FAU and is either offering space in his/her car going to the convention or anyone in need of a ride. Just post here who you are (FA link works best), where are you from, what days will you be traveling/need traveling with approximate times, and any other miscellaneous information (at the poster's discression). I'll start:

I'm Mizu Astrum from Needham, MA and I need a ride to FAU from my area to the con for Friday afternoon and Sunday afternoon/evening. If anyone in my area has space in their cars, I can help pitch in towards gas. I'm only bringing my bookbag with my clothes, my bathroom stuff (shampoo, soap, toothbrush, etc...), my laptop, and furry things. In addition, I'm usually the skinny one in the car.


----------



## Bread (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't have a FA account (other than forums) yet.
I'm up in northern NJ and I live about 30 minutes away from where the convention is being held. I'm willing to drive a few furs down so long as you're within reasonable distance. If you're in eastern PA, central-northern NJ or even NY and you're not too far from me then I'd be more than happy to pick ya up. If you want to throw 5 bucks at me for gas that's fine but I'm not going to hold out my paw expecting money so don't worry about it.
I have not decided if I'm staying overnight or not but I am volunteering, I plan to be there pretty much every day of the con.
I drive an old sedan and it's pretty small so I'm mainly looking for 2-3 people who aren't fursuiting (my trunk isn't very roomy) but if there ends up being less people then I might be able to squeeze one in.
you can contact me via private messaging for now


----------



## Kaoru_Kagomura (Aug 5, 2012)

Well my Ride just cancelled on me,so if anyone from virginia is going please PM me asap!
just bringing a suitcase and my laptop bag with me
Will help with gas 
wanted to leave thurday and return monday


----------

